# KING KEVIN SCORES AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## DebbieJMTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay, here's King Kevin and his helper, BB, again with YET ANOTHER NWFL lunker for all you haters. Nope, this one is not photoshopped either.














11.87 lbs in Northwest Florida

Released


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

An interesting picture lol, nice fish!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Creepy. Seriously.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

kevin...how did you tame that monkey to be your helper?

very nice fish


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Does king kevin live on the river or something? could we possibly get a report to go with these bass? i asked for one on the last thread but never got it....


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

he fishes diffrent lakes everyday....but none of yall can understand how he is about bass fishing unless you know him, he wont go unless everything is right and he can tell which days he will catch fish 2 months ahead of time
kevin eats and sleeps bass fishing this time of year


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

if thats the case, why would he drive all the way back home to take a picture of a fish that he planned to release?? just doesnt make since to me.. very nice bass, just wish there would be some reports that came along with the great fish.... this is the "fresh and brackish *reports*" section right? not just the bragging section??


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

well lets put it this way 

you found a place were a big buck was rubbing in the pre season...are you going to come one this forum and post openly about where your spot is

it is the same thing with kevin and bass, he goes on these lakes and "scouts" the same way people do for deer

if you put the time in im sure you can find some big ones as well


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/13/2010)*if thats the case, why would he drive all the way back home to take a picture of a fish that he planned to release?? just doesnt make since to me.. very nice bass, just wish there would be some reports that came along with the great fish.... this is the "fresh and brackish *reports*" section right? not just the bragging section??


skull, i can understand that he is not telling where the bass are exactly coming from, but i can't understad if it is a big body of water. big bass usually bed near or around the same spots as the year before. i have been watching our pond for many years now and the biggest bass ( past 4 years over 7 lb) always bed in the same area. if i had to bet though, he is probably fishing some farm ponds somewhere that he has only the right to or something of that nature. 

get your boat and go around right now looking for beds in the rivers and lakes and such. they are there.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

im not gonna give anyone my gps coordinates to "my" big buck but once i kill him, im gonna tell the story.. if hes chasing a doe or making a scrape or if hes still in a bachelor group, im gonna give out this info to help out my fellow hunters.. it would just be nice to hear what the bass bit on, water temp, time of day, off the bed, ect.. rather than just a weird picture of a guy in crown and a kid with a monkey mask on:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *countryjwh (3/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (3/13/2010)*if thats the case, why would he drive all the way back home to take a picture of a fish that he planned to release?? just doesnt make since to me.. very nice bass, just wish there would be some reports that came along with the great fish.... this is the "fresh and brackish *reports*" section right? not just the bragging section??
> ...


i am about to do just that. im gonna hit the river in a few days. i do, however, have access to some private ponds myself... but i throw my fish back so i dont have the chance to dress up a kid in a monkey outfit for the trophy pic


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *countryjwh (3/13/2010)*
> ...


yea, them private ponds are easy to spot them. we release the bigguns to so sometimes we may never get a pic but hey, who cares.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's one I released, 12.14, sorry no funny kid. I caught this one on Escambia river with a black berkley power worm. (released back in river, not in my living room) I caught this one on Thomson bayou. When you catch a big one on the river you get a real sense of acheivement, not like you would in a private pond. Thats a good fish though kevin.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Im guessing hes one of those people who go aorund Hurricane in a tower looking for bass on the bed, and dont even throw until they see one.

Thats panzy shit, NOT bass fishing


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice Croppie!!!

NJD


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Man... you freshwater guys are harsh. I think Kevin's pics are funny. I still like the bleached pants one.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

That is one creepy photo. The only question is why would you dress a kid up like that for a photo? The crown? It's all a little too much, takes away from a nice fish!!


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/13/2010)*if thats the case, why would he drive all the way back home to take a picture of a fish that he planned to release?? just doesnt make since to me.. very nice bass, just wish there would be some reports that came along with the great fish.... this is the "fresh and brackish *reports*" section right? not just the bragging section??


This was exactly what I was thinking, why are these "released fish" always brought back home to take a picture indoors? Take your monkey suit and crown with you to whatever body of water you are fishing and take the picture there, then let it go if you plan on releasing it.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Strange to say the least! Nice fish regardless. So he goes out to these "LAKES" catches them, brings them home, dresses his son up, photos and then releases these fish? Where does he release them? His pond or lake? Just a strange story.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

He is fishing public lakes that anyone on this forum could have access too. The funny pics he takes has to do with an inside story that a few people know about.If you guys want a report then here goes....

Kevin walks banks until he finds a big one on the bed then he sticks with her til she bites. End O Story... All the fish are caught out of the most public of public lakes that you can fish.... He just knows exactly when to go and where to look...


----------



## DebbieJMTB (Apr 3, 2008)

All you haters need to quit talking about my monkey boy! 

Seriously, Kevin is a brilliant, responsiblefisherman with an excellentsense of humor. 

Tell me now, how many of YOU (other than Brant) hold a world record or two for fishing???????

Yeah, that's what I thought...

Anyway, one thing's for sure, we are all abundantlyfortunate to have such incredible saltwater & freshwater fishing opportunities where we live!!!

:clap

LONG LIVE THE KING! :bowdown


----------



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

+1 for sculls and mike davis roofing, does the fish lotttts of good to go home with you.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

For the record --All the photos are taken only steps away from fresh water.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice fish kevin.i wouldnt let them green trout go they eat to many white perch and bream.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Why do you need a report? The picture of Kevin holding that huge bass says it all. What else needs to be said other than, they call him King Kevin for a reason. The man enjoys fishing and obviously has fun doing it. Let me ask those " Oh, he should have or I would have realeased it " guys something. If it was a 80lb cobia, 60 lb king or 10lb flounder, all most likely females being held up in that picture, would you be saying the same thing? The senerio isn't much different than catching a bass off a bed, They just got caught before they made it there. Nearly every day I'll be talking to someone about fishing and ask them if they use the Pensacola Fishing Forum. More often than not they all say the same thing " Well, I use to go on it a lot but it got to bemore bitching and moaning and throat cutting than any thing else. So I quit using it" I'm begining to think they're right


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bubba (3/16/2010)*Why do you need a report? The picture of Kevin holding that huge bass says it all. What else needs to be said other than, they call him King Kevin for a reason. The man enjoys fishing and obviously has fun doing it. Let me ask those " Oh, he should have or I would have realeased it " guys something. If it was a 80lb cobia, 60 lb king or 10lb flounder, all most likely females being held up in that picture, would you be saying the same thing? The senerio isn't much different than catching a bass off a bed, They just got caught before they made it there. Nearly every day I'll be talking to someone about fishing and ask them if they use the Pensacola Fishing Forum. More often than not they all say the same thing " Well, I use to go on it a lot but it got to bemore bitching and moaning and throat cutting than any thing else. So I quit using it" I'm begining to think they're right




all a report is, is a story about how you caught the fish...you dont have to tell what you caught it on or where you were...i like a good fishing story as much as the next person...pictures are nice but not really any good if there is no story to go with it and vise versa


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

> *Bubba (3/16/2010)*Why do you need a report? The picture of Kevin holding that huge bass says it all. What else needs to be said other than, they call him King Kevin for a reason. The man enjoys fishing and obviously has fun doing it. Let me ask those " Oh, he should have or I would have realeased it " guys something. If it was a 80lb cobia, 60 lb king or 10lb flounder, all most likely females being held up in that picture, would you be saying the same thing? The senerio isn't much different than catching a bass off a bed, They just got caught before they made it there. Nearly every day I'll be talking to someone about fishing and ask them if they use the Pensacola Fishing Forum. More often than not they all say the same thing " Well, I use to go on it a lot but it got to bemore bitching and moaning and throat cutting than any thing else. So I quit using it" I'm begining to think they're right


Hmmm,...maybe we are looking for a report because we are viewing the "Fresh and Brackish Reports" section of the forum. If he took as much pride in sharing information with fellow forum members as he does about just dressing up and taking his pictures, then this wouldn't be an issue. Just throwing a picture on the forum of people in costumes holding a fish and providing a weight, and then disappears until the next photo session without answering questions or providing any info is not what this section is for IMO. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the intent here is for area anglers to post recent fishing experiences, and provide pertinent info to help fellow fisherman. Nobody is asking for GPS coordinants, but if your going to post something in this section do it right or don't do it. If your all friends of his great, that's what email is for, take your picture and email it without the report.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with Brahma. The pics are fake and this is a "report" section, not a bragging section to call yourself "king" to boost your ego. If everyone wants a "valid" and "true" report, just look at the Yellow River report on Mar 14th. All these threads of "King Kevin" are started by different screen names.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like those people that have told me they left the forum because of all the mines bigger than yours post, may be on to something,

It also looks like T\the king made a report just by posting that picture. He's reporting that he caught a big ole bass


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

just to let all yall know, kevin hasnt even posted on this thread


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That could be the case of people leaving, but I never said the post was bigger.....Just pinpointing that it was an actual report that other fisherman that log onto here can actually use so theat they can get an idea of what is going on in local waters so that they could be fortunate enough to catch some bass. But, I guess I could photo shop the bass so they could be 10 plus, might even go to 15. Where are the big bass the king catches during other time frames or what are the "records" being held? It may seem a little whiny, but just looking for some integrity.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

how about you go to his shop and look at all the bass he has caught and mounted

you might then understand how good of an angler he is

if your jelous, just say it and quit whinning about someone being a better fisherman than you and not wanting to give up his spot


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bass kevin!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *auguy7777 (3/17/2010)*That could be the case of people leaving, but I never said the post was bigger.....Just pinpointing that it was an actual report that other fisherman that log onto here can actually use so theat they can get an idea of what is going on in local waters so that they could be fortunate enough to catch some bass. But, I guess I could photo shop the bass so they could be 10 plus, might even go to 15. Where are the big bass the king catches during other time frames or what are the "records" being held? It may seem a little whiny, but just looking for some integrity.


Im going to go ahead and clarify a couple things...First and foremost, I am not trying to argue are pick a fight. I just want to tell the honest truth about his bass... Everything I am about to say is the truth and sincere. I don't want you to think I'm trying to get in a pissing match withyou or anyting but I do want this bass thing to be cleared up. And I will agree, for someone that doesn't know the situation then maybe his pics are a little extreme.

Here goes....I took the picture of several of his recent fish and they were all caught last week and over 10lbs. He also caught a 9lber yesterday that he didnt take a pic of. The next time he catches one over ten (which will most likey be next week sometime) you are welcome to come by his shop and see it yourself if you feel like the pictures are fake. Kevin is a super nice guy and you would get a kick out of chatting with him.As far as the pics....it is an inside joke between him and another forum member. 

Hope you feel a little different about the situation now. Some of his pics are extremely funny. For instance the bleach bottle pic last year... 

Also, there isn't much of a report to tell. He looks for bass on the bed in public lakes and when he finds a good one he sits on her until she eats...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (3/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *auguy7777 (3/17/2010)*That could be the case of people leaving, but I never said the post was bigger.....Just pinpointing that it was an actual report that other fisherman that log onto here can actually use so theat they can get an idea of what is going on in local waters so that they could be fortunate enough to catch some bass. But, I guess I could photo shop the bass so they could be 10 plus, might even go to 15. Where are the big bass the king catches during other time frames or what are the "records" being held? It may seem a little whiny, but just looking for some integrity.
> ...


does he have a huge aerated tank at his shop or something?? cause this bass was supposedly released. i have a bass on my wall that i caught(not on the bed) when i was about 14.. it weighed 7.5lbs. i told myself that i wouldnt mount another fish until i caught one over 10. when i caught my first 10lber i was about 16, i didnt have the money to mount her so i threw her back. after that i decided i wouldnt mount another bass till i caught one atleast 13lbs, havent yet.. i just dont see the point in snatching every big bass out of these public lakes. why?? for a weird trophy pic?


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (3/17/2010)*
> ...


10lb"ers aren't trophies... We just ate this green trout. Come by his shop and you'll see some trophies. We kill huge Bass because we love Bream. ANd if Kevin doesn't catch a big bass every week, BB getspissed!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont understand why yall think he snatches them

maybe if yall had a little less envy yall could do it

haters cant stand a winner.....especially on pff!!!


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

10lb"ers aren't trophies... We just ate this green trout. Come by his shop and you'll see some trophies. We kill huge Bass because we love Bream. ANd if Kevin doesn't catch a big bass every week, BB getspissed![/quote]





Thats funny as hell!


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

This gets better every year...Someone should post some of the older pics for the new people to see.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

The replies to this post are very pathetic. If anyone of the people responding above new the person they are putting down they would be ashamed. I have been friends with Kevin for 20+ years, he is a good person, has a incredible sense of humor, and is a terrific fisherman. I have fished with him a lot and have seen first hand the mans ability. Kevin not only knows how to catch these big bass, he studies and knows the exact time to go catch them. He has years of data that he keeps up with, the dates fish were caught and the conditions. You may go by his shop to see him on a gorgeous day, and ask him why he is not fishing and he'll say something like "It is not time yet " or "this pressure system has them messed up" or "Thursday will be the day". He is a genius when it comes to big Bass. All of the fish that he catches are from places that anyone of us can fish, no private lakes (ponds). To answer the question why he does not turn them back? He fishes the same places and when he kills one, there is another one there the next season. If Kevin can catch 10+ lb bass from the same places every year, do you think there is a shortage of big fish? I do not know about yall, I fish to catch big fish, I would rather catch 1 50# Grouper than 10 5# Grouper, I hunt to kill big bucks I would rather kill 1 10pt than 5 spikes. We all have our ways of doing things, and everybody is not going to agree on everything. When people get pissed because someone is not doing things the way they think it needs to be done, are just showing their ignorance. The reason I do not post or reply much on this site is because the majority of people on here are wanna bees, they want to talk about fishing/hunting and condemn people who are successful. Thats all I have to say about that. Great Fish Kevin, keep em coming.


----------

